# Springfield warranty



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked up a used Springfield 1911 .45 that had a problem. If you put the safety on it was almost 
impossible it get it back off. I called Springfield and I told them I bought it used and they said "no problem".
They emailed me a label for Fed-X (free shipping) and said they would take care of it. 
I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The safety on my M1A is the same. I'm not willing to send it back, though!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Gotta love a company that stands behind their product like that!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The safety on my M1A is the same. I'm not willing to send it back, though!


All of the safeties on M1As are like that. Not really stuck but takes a lot of effort and makes a horribly loud "click". Using a finger and thumb cuts down on the noise a bit.

Concerning Springfield warranty, it is lifetime and transferable. Their service is great on repairs too. The quality of some guns have went down but at least you know they will fix it fast.

Reminds me of the old Thompson Center before they were brought out by Smith and Wesson. S + W promptly reneged on the Thompson warranty. I'd not ever buy anything new from Thompson nor S + W now. S + W also sold out to the gun grabbers in the past.

I


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've currently got a pistol back at Springfield for repair. They were fast and easy on the phone and said send it in. They emailed me a Fed-Ex return label.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My buddy had to send proof of purchase to Springer for a barrel & bushing issue. He bought it in '84


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> All of the safeties on M1As are like that. Not really stuck but takes a lot of effort and makes a horribly loud "click". Using a finger and thumb cuts down on the noise a bit.
> 
> Concerning Springfield warranty, it is lifetime and transferable. Their service is great on repairs too. The quality of some guns have went down but at least you know they will fix it fast.
> 
> ...


Ditto, Takes some getting used to if you use it for hunting. In the heat of the sight of a big buck, forget about it!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want to see an out standing warranty Ruger . They have no warranty if it anit right they fix it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If you want to see an out standing warranty Ruger . They have no warranty if it anit right they fix it.


Or they may send you a $200 voucher good for a new pistol/ revolver and they keep the old one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to hear that about Springfield.

I second what Smitty says about Ruger. They sent me a return UPS label, I mailed the firearm back to them, they replaced the part and had it back to me within a week.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you want to see an out standing warranty Ruger . They have no warranty if it anit right they fix it.


I respectfully disagree. Ruger dropped the ball on my pappys first run SR9. They were not easy to deal with. The piece of junk got sent to them twice and they still didn't make it right. Barrel peening FTF's FTE's the thing was junk. He lost his ass when he finally traded it in for a XD


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good to hear that about Springfield.
> 
> I second what Smitty says about Ruger. They sent me a return UPS label, I mailed the firearm back to them, they replaced the part and had it back to me within a week.


 I know of a case where weapon owned broke the slide on a Ruger trying to remove the sight . Ruger fixed it anyway no charge.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I respectfully disagree. Ruger dropped the ball on my pappys first run SR9. They were not easy to deal with. The piece of junk got sent to them twice and they still didn't make it right. Barrel peening FTF's FTE's the thing was junk. He lost his ass when he finally traded it in for a XD


Hare to hear that Hawg, and sorry to hear as well...... most reports regarding Ruger's CS is favorable. By the way, after working out the flaws, the SR9 and SR9c turned out to be pretty fair handguns.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger fixed my secondhand LCP with peening issues, I traded straight up for a Lasermax LC9 with holster 1 day later

I have a different Elsie Pea again.

My P3-AT should be at 26 & County Line now


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hare to hear that Hawg, and sorry to hear as well...... most reports regarding Ruger's CS is favorable. By the way, after working out the flaws, the SR9 and SR9c turned out to be pretty fair handguns.


I love Ruger revolvers. I hear the the SR9 problems were worked out after the first run but they left my Dad with no help He bought it brand spanking new as a carry weapon. It could not be carried. ... at all. The whole ordeal left me with a lasting bad memory that was very costly for a retired on a budget father. He also loved Rugers and was left out to dry.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't get me going on the Security Sixes Gen I. That hasn't been made in over 40 years, no parts are available. You send it in. They'll keep it for parts to use on their personal weapons.
You'll be left with a $200 voucher to use on the Ruger Overpriced site

Just be wary of what you send in.


----------

